# Farbwahl (z.B Design für Fahrschule)



## 3DMaxler (14. Oktober 2002)

Hi liebe gemeinde,

kennt ihr das problem wenn man soweit das design hat und nur noch es mit farben versehen muss und dann nen blackout hat? ... ach was frag ich bei den ganzen vollblutprofis bestimmt keiner.
ich hätte gern gewußt wie ihr zu euren projekten, bilder.. etc. die farben findet und welche möglichkeiten, tips und tricks ihr kennt um eine gute farrbwahl für das entsprechende zu finden.
und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin würd ich mich freuen wenn ihr nicht nur die frage allgemein beantwortet sondern was auch ganz lieb wäre vorschläge für ne fahrschule zu machen  also wer ideen hat oder hilfstips nicht nur unbedingt zur fahrschule dann her damit. 

schonmal vielen dank für eure netten postings!

thx


----------



## m0rb (14. Oktober 2002)

hi,
bin zwar kein vollprofi, aber ich denk, ich kann dir trotzdem helfen; also bevor ich mit dem gfxn anfang, überleg ich mir erstma den aufbau und danach kommt gleich die farbwahl. sie hängt natürlich zum einen vom thema der page ab, zum andern sollte sie aus 2-3 hauptfarben bestehen, die miteinander gut korrespondieren sollten (also nicht neongrün und hellrot z.B.)! 
für "firmen" sollten immer helle farben gewählt werden. dieses erwecken auf den leser einen seriösen eindruck. die genau farbwahl sollte man sich selbst überlegen, doch ich will ma nich so sein.
für ne fahrschule würd *ich* zB einen schönen beige-ton und vielleicht einen braunton wählen, einfach ein bisschen rumprobieren, bis du das gewünschte ergebnis erzielst..

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Carndret (14. Oktober 2002)

Bin zwar auch Profis, aber ich denke eine gute Farbwahl lässt sich mit Hilfe des Farbenkreises bestimmt finden. In Kunst war da mal etwas...
Es gibt einfach Farben die in diesem Farbenkreis gegenüberliegen und deshalb einen starken Kontrast geben; andere wiederum die nebeneinander liegen, passen immer zusammen. Also je nach dem welchen Effekt man erzielen will, muss man schauen welche Farben überhaupt zusammen passen, dann erzielt man bestimmt gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## m0rb (14. Oktober 2002)

ich glaube du meinst das:







jap kann man ungefähr so ausdrücken...


----------



## 3DMaxler (14. Oktober 2002)

mhh ich hab ziemlich viel farben im kopf und das mit dem farbkreis kenn ich ... was sind grungefarben? aber ich komm echt net auf ne gute farbwahl für das projekt!


(mal was ganz anderes... wie heißt euer chat? ... ich benutze mirc komm aber mit dem chatscript net zu recht! ... wäre cool wenn jemand den noch so anbei posten könnte! thx)


----------



## m0rb (14. Oktober 2002)

naja grungefarben gibts nich; grunge is ein style, wie trendwhore zB...
aber so etwas würd ich dir für ne seriöse page nich empfehlen.. werd dir später oder morgen mal ein paar pix in dem style zeigen.
zeig doch einfach ma dein design, dann können wir dir vielleicht besser helfen..


----------



## 3DMaxler (14. Oktober 2002)

jo ok... also ich hab die startseite mal hoch geladen.
also was mir wie gesagt nicht so zusagt ist die farbe der ordner und das farbe des hauptdesigns... naja das blau halt .... ich steck irgendwie fest... danke schonmal für eure schnelle und nette hilfe!


Hier


----------



## m0rb (14. Oktober 2002)

hmm sieht ja garnicht ma soo schlimm aus 
hab da ein paar punkte, die zu verbessern wären:
- ich finds für sone page einfach zu klein..
- im banner die verkehrszeichen nich so komisch halb ausblenden
- in der navigation ne andre schrift nehmen
- überall, wos atm blau is, die textur weglassen oder ne andre nehmen

zu den farben:
- die transparenz von dem ganzen blauen teil einfach ein bisschen runternehmen
- das blau an sich vielleicht ein bisschen heller bzw mehr in richtung himmelblau gehende ändern
- weiß als bg is völlig ok


----------



## 3DMaxler (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von m0rb _
> *hmm sieht ja garnicht ma soo schlimm aus
> hab da ein paar punkte, die zu verbessern wären:
> - ich finds für sone page einfach zu klein..
> ...



800x600 solls sein
die verkehrszeichen sind absicht und schauen geil aus!
schrift ... naja ich find sie ok
......
................
...............

naja ich kann damit nix anfangen sorry aber bringt mich nicht weiter!


----------



## buschi (15. Oktober 2002)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dieses Tut zum Logodesignen bei Farbwahl und anderm weiter.


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

das tut ist mir nicht unbekannt!  

ich hab hier mal nen 2ten entwurf hier


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. Oktober 2002)

Der zweite Versuch gefällt mir um einiges besser.

Kritik:
-Verkehrszeichen nicht linear ausblenden, Dirtbrushes wären eine Idee
-Das Bild von dem Auto auswechseln, da es unspektakulär wirkt
-Die ganze Seite wirkt etwas zu trist: hier gilt es die Blance zwischen Übersicht und Grafischem Design zu finden.


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

moin  

was ist den an einer fahrschule spektakulär?
welches foto soll ich dann nehmen?


----------



## vetterfunk (15. Oktober 2002)

imho vermittelt trozdem die erste designvariante viel mehr das feeling, sich auf einer fahrschulseite zu befinden als die zweite...

obwohl das zweite schöner aussieht glaubt man sich, besonders durch das bild rechts in der unteren ecke eher auf einer "historischen" site zu befinden

glaub ich halt

blau und gelb sind halt irgendwie die farben, mit denen man fahrschulen asoziiert


----------



## Christoph (15. Oktober 2002)

erste Variante =)

@vetterfunk
Wie geht´s denn Quentin so?


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

habsch blau gelb gemacht!  hier 

so ich hoffe ich hab es jetzt richtig gemacht mit den farben und auch sonst so.
würd mich freuen wenn konstruktive kritik kommen würde  
also hier mal recht herzlichen dank für die vielen tips und hilfen!!

big thx



(ach ja den chat gibts den überhaupt?  würd euch gerne ne 24h kostenlos belästigung anbieten... zugreifen solange der vorrat reicht! ;-) )


----------



## Christoph (15. Oktober 2002)

vergiss den Ebeneffekt und nimm den STIL, den ich angehängt habe. Sieht ein bissl besser aus


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

vielen dank für deine mühe aber bitte verzeit meine unwissenheit!
mir ist nicht ganz klar was ich mit der datei anfangen soll!


----------



## Christoph (15. Oktober 2002)

im Photoshop auf Fenster=>Stile

dann öffnet sich das stile-fesnter. Dann rechts oben auf das dreichek und Stile öffnen.

dann kannst du deinen Stil verwenden


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

was den daran besonders? .. 2 graue .. einer mit weißrand der andere mit schwarz rand? ... sorry aber was soll das sein.. paßt überhaupt net ins design!


----------



## Christoph (15. Oktober 2002)

poste mal dein Ergebnis.


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

sorry ich seh keinen unterschied oder ne verbesserung! ... sagmal bist du im chat? weil das ist ja ne unterhaltung die wir hier führen!


----------



## X-trOn (15. Oktober 2002)

Der Letzte Entwurf is schon mal ganz gut.

Trotzdem ein paar Vorschläge:
-helleres gelb und kräftigers Blau
-Das Bild mit der Umklammerung: helleres Bild (nciht blau färben, aussagekräftiges Bild verwenden) und die Umklammerung überarbeiten
-Banner mehr Förben (vollflächig)-->Gute möglickeit Logo oder andere Farben in Spiel z bringen, sonst wirkt die Seite zu Trist
-Auf jedenfall andere Schrift, eine Fahrschule sollte doch jung und dynamisch wirken -->serifenlose Schrift, oder sehr kleine serifen

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

serif was? ich glaub jetzt bin ich unter profs *achhörnlablick*


----------



## mirscho (15. Oktober 2002)

Serife sind diese kleinen "Abrundungen" oder "Häkchen" an einem Buchstaben...Sry, mir fällt der Begriff jetzt nicht ein.

Jedenfalls hat zum Beispiel die Schriftenfamilie "Arial" keine Serife. Hingegen hat die Schriftenfamilie "Times" Serife.

times TIMES Times 
arial ARIAL           Arial

arial ARIAL Times
times TIMES           Arial

so ich hoff das hat geholfen....achja..post mal das ergebnis, wo du Hochis Stil angewendet hast...wills gerne mal sehen...die zweite Variante ist net so schön.Die mit dem Blauton auch net.
Am besten war bis jez die erste.Aber wíe gesagt, poste mal die mit Hochis Stil! OK?

bis denne...


----------



## 3DMaxler (15. Oktober 2002)

ich bekomm das net hin... ist den keiner im chat?.... oder icq?... wird mich gerne unterhalten..


*hilfeschrei* ... könnt ihr vielleicht etwas genauer werden? umklammerung überarbeiten ... etc.. ich sehe die fehler nicht.
da hier bestimmt schon viele länger designen sehen sie die dinge anders... naja *hoff*


----------

